# York to Kent



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Is anybody traveling from/pass York that could pick up a package for me and meet me in Kent. I will pay £30 pounds towards fuel.
Must be in the next few days from the 18/6/2012.

It weighs 22kg and is 36"x32"x22" will be wrapped in bubble wrap.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parcel*

Hi

There is a website that offers this sort of thing - like Ebay but for carrying things. I can't recall the name though.

Also, try some of the courier booking agents - might be cheaper than you think

Have a look at the Moneysavingexpert website and search for parcel carriers - I used a brill one from there and it was way under the going rate.

Russell


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try these, I have used them and no problems.

http://www.parcel2go.com

Bob


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

22 kg, that`s a lot of drugs :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The best quote and only one is £60+vat. and it as to be on a pallet. Parcel to go wont as it is to heavy.

Looks like I may have to go to York.

Andy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you tried these I've used them a half dozen times and found them good each time.

Dick


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you need it soon? Travelling down to Tunnel on 17th Aug and I live half hour away from York!

Greenie


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I need it before that Greenie, I have bought a mobility scooter and the package is a crane to get it in the car that I also had to buy as our little Panda is to small.

It looks as I may be driving up to York later this week.

But thankyou very much.

Andy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Parcel*



Rapide561 said:


> There is a website that offers this sort of thing - like Ebay but for carrying things. I can't recall the name though.


http://www.anyvan.com/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just a thought, 
any way that us members could RELAY it down for you,meet up on service areas etc.say 20 miles each.

cabby


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Like pass the parcel, not bad idea.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats the general idea, I will play the music.any takers from the York area offering.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Any answers Inky.thought with the amount of members on here we could have managed this for you. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I did get an offer from greenasthegrass, but she could not do it till August.
I have spoken to my son and we will drive up tomorrow.

Thanks for the support I have bought something else now at Peterborough so I can pick that up as well.

Did try to get a delivery to Peterborough as well to off set the cost but that fell though, so a long day Sunday (hrs plus).

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If anyone can get parcel from York to Blyth North Nottinghamshire on A1M , I can transfer it to Newark area. Free of charge obviously.

Depending on customer orders could go further down to Peterborough

Any help 

Dave p


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thats a good offer Dave.

cabby


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Dave but all arranged now. Have spoken to both parties and time to be collected agreed.

Andy.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like you have it sorted but p4d : http://goo.gl/uIpM8 are cheap. It looks like they will do it for £35 inc Vat, 48 hr service.


----------

